# Monitore - Manches übertrieben?!



## Alexander12 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe zur Zeit einen Monitor im Auge.
Er grfällt mir zu 100%, was bis jetzt bei keinem der Fall war.

AG Neovo E-19 R12 

Er hat aber "nur" 12 Millisekunden.
Er soll an einem Gaming PC laufen, also nur Spiele etc.

Sind 12 ms ausreichend? Was habt ihr für Monitore/ms? Was braucht Man mindestens?

Kann einer von euch über den oben genannten Monitor/die Marke berichten?
Wir haben genau die gleichen in der Informatik in unserer Schule, dewegen bin Ich drauf aufmerksam geworden.

Manche sagen ja Man bräuchte 4 ms und weniger..
Stimmt sowas?

Bitte sagt auch eure Meinung was ihr vom oben genannten Monitor haltet.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab einen Philips 170S, mit, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 16ms.
Und ich kann mich keineswegs beschweren, dass ich irgendwelche Probleme beim Ballern haette.


----------



## Alexander12 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi Dennis.

Hm.. Manche Bildschirme ziehen ja Schlieren.

Hast du schoma was AG Neovo gehört?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Dezember 2005)

Davon hab ich noch nichts gehoert.

Aber von Schlieren kann ich bei meinem Monitor absolut nichts sagen.
Egal was ich grad laufen hab, ob's jetzt Doom3, UT2K4 oder XPand Rally ist, alles wunderbar.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Dezember 2005)

Die 4ms, sind absolut übertrieben, fast Spinnerei in meinen Augen, genauso wie Leute die sich zwei G-Force 7800GTX kaufen und im SLI Modus betreiben.
12ms ist mehr als ausreichen fürs Zocken, mein Notebookmonitor hat auch nur 16ms und ich kann mich nicht beschweren.
Und ich zokk so sachen wie UT 2004, F.E.A.R., NFS MW...
Also sollte das mit deinen 12ms kein Thema sein


----------



## chmee (3. Dezember 2005)

kurze Rechnung: 1sek / 50 Bilder (Hz) = 20ms
Und wenn ein TFT also diese 20ms-Wechsel absolut sauber darstellt, dann ist alles in Ordnung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Dann wäre der Monitor natürlich ne Investition wert.

Muss nur noch wissen, ob die Marke zuverlässig ist, obwohl ... Ich hätte ja 2 Jahre Garantie..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Hmm, also die Firma ist mir absolut neu.
Was soll das Ding denn kosten?


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

In meinem ersten Post findest einen Link.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Da kann ich nur eins sagen: Uff!

Ich bin ja mit meinem Philips sehr zufrieden. Ist zwar nur 17", aber ein echt gutes Ding.
Schau Dir mal diese beiden an:
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=V3LP19&
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=V3LP20&


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Aber vom Design ist der AG Neovo schöner, findst nicht auch?
Und ein Soooo großer Preisunterschied ist das doch auch nicht, spart Man halt nen paar Monate länger..   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich find die Philips-Dinger auch nicht schlecht.

Und auch der Preisunterschied ist nicht gerade so klein, fast 100 Euro. Dafuer kannst Du besser mit Deiner Freundin mal lecker essen gehen.

Und bei mir haette Philips auf jeden Fall den Erfahrungsbonus, da ich damit bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab.

Wenn Du die Moeglichkeit hast, dann schau Dir den Monitor mal irgendwo an. Vielleicht steht ja einer irgendwo im Atelco oder MediaMarkt rum. Einfach mal zeigen lassen wie das Bild so aussieht. Und Tests lesen ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich arbeite mit diesem Monitor in der Schule (Informatik)


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Ach so. Na dann hast Du ja schon ein/zwei Moeglichkeiten gehabt mal draufzuschauen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. Dezember 2005)

Also ich hab auch einen Philips, sogar aus der gleichen Reihe wie Dennis – nur eine Nummer grösser (den 109S4), und mit dem bin ich auch hochzufrieden. Etwa einen Monat, nachdem ich ihn mir gekauft hatte, hab ich zufällig in irgendeinem Computermagazin eine Bildschirm-bewertung gesehen, und meiner hat am besten abgeschnitten.  Der ist wirklich zu empfehlen, hatte noch nie Probleme damit!


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ok, werd mich Mal genauer bei Philips umsehen, scheinen auch gut zu sein.


MfG Alexander12


----------

